# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Δυσλειτουργία φούρνου

## Rina

Την καλησπέρα μου , εύχομαι και ελπίζω να ρίξετε φως στα σκοτάδια μου . ‘Έχω μια πίτσος πυρολιζέ το μοντέλο είναι   5P1PC7687WP5 και σήμερα άρχισε τα νούμερα . Βάζω πάνω κάτω αντίσταση και θερμοκρασία 200c και μετά από 3 λεπτά σβήνει το ενδεικτικό led του θερμοστάτη και μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, αναβοσβήνει αχνά αχνά για λίγο και μετά από 5 λεπτά περίπου ξαναπαίρνει μπρος και δουλεύει για 3-4 λεπτά . Αυτό γινόταν περίπου 4 ώρες μέχρι να ψηθεί το φαγητό ,υπόψη αυτό το κάνει σε όλες τις λειτουργίες του φούρνου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν βρίσκω λογικό σε 3 λεπτά να προλάβει να φτάσει 200C , πιθανά το αισθητήριο θερμοστάτη εσωτερικά στον θάλαμο να έχει μετατοπιστεί από την θέση του και βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στην αντίσταση , με αποτέλεσμα να σβήνει και νωρίτερα χαμηλότερα .

----------


## Rina

> Δεν βρίσκω λογικό σε 3 λεπτά να προλάβει να φτάσει 200C , πιθανά το αισθητήριο θερμοστάτη εσωτερικά στον θάλαμο να έχει μετατοπιστεί από την θέση του και βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στην αντίσταση , με αποτέλεσμα να σβήνει και νωρίτερα χαμηλότερα .


Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση, θα  ψάξω να δω  το αισθητήριο που γράφεις (υποθέτω είναι το άκρο του θερμοστάτη)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

1:20 και μετά (εσωτερικά στον θάλαμο θα το δεις οπτικά )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQCRpN8P2sA

----------


## pepeo

> 1:20 και μετά (εσωτερικά στον θάλαμο θα το δεις οπτικά )
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQCRpN8P2sA


μαλλον καμμενη επσφη ουδετερου του διακοπτη φουρνου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μαλλον καμμενη επσφη ουδετερου του διακοπτη φουρνου


Πιθανό .

----------


## Rina

> Πιθανό .


Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα ,δεν έχω απαντήσει για το θέμα μου γιατί ήμουν  διακοπές . Τελικά άκρη δεν έχω βρει το άκρο του θερμοστάτη είναι μέσα σε σωληνάκι όποτε δεν μετακινείτε .Για την καμένη επαφή του ουδέτερου πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ πως την μετρώ . Παρεμπιπτόντως όταν χτυπήσω το πάνω μέρος του φούρνου το ενδεικτικό led αναβοσβήνει. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να θέλει αλλαγή ο θερμοστάτης των οχτώ επαφών που είναι και λίγο ακριβός στην τιμή ??

----------


## pepeo

κατεβαζεις αρχικα τον διακοπτη του πινακα που δινει ρευμα στη κουζινα, βγαζεις το κουμπι pop του επιλογεα  τραβοντας το προσ τα εξω .μεσα στη τρυπα υπαρχουν 2 βιδες τις ξεβιδωνεις και τραβας τον διακοπτη προς τα πισω να ελευθερωθει ο αξονας του διακοπτη με προσοχη μη φυγει κανενα καλωδιο γυρνας η ανασηκωνεις τον διακοπτη οσο σου επιτρεπουν τα καλωδια και βλεπεις αν εχει λιωσει καποια επαφη

----------


## hmileon

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

έχω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μία PITSOS Pyrolyse την P1HCB88622, μόνο που δεν είναι ακόμα μόνιμο!

Την  άνοιξα για να δω τι παιζει και όλα μέσα φαίνονται μια χαρά, το ίδιο και  το άκρο του θερμοστάτη, που σε όσους φούρνους κάνουν πυρόλυση,  βρίσκεται στο πίσω μέρος του φούρνου και μπαίνει κάθετα στην πλάτη  αυτού, σε ειδικό μεταλλικό σωληνάκι.

Στη δική μου περίπτωση, ο φούρνος μια δουλεύει σωστά και μια όχι.

Όταν  άνοιξα τον φούρνο (εννοώ καπάκι και πλάτη για να δω τι παίζει),  επιθεώρησα τις συνδέσεις και αφού δεν είδα κάτι περίεργο, τον έβαλα  σε λειτουργία. Λειτουργούσε μια χαρά και ο θερμοστάτης και το φωτάκι και  όλα χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Όταν τον έκλεισα και τον ξαναδοκίμασα,  άρχισε το φωτάκι να σβύνει μόνο του ή να τρεμοπαίζει, ενώ η θερμοκρασία  δεν είχε ανέβει αντίστοιχα. (Δηλαδή εμφανίστηκε πάλι το πρόβλημα του  νήματος)
Ακουγεται το κλικ του θερμοστάτη στη θερμοκρασία που πρέπει  (όταν από θερμοκρασία χαμηλότερη του φούρνου, ανεβάζω σταδιακά), χωρίς  αντίστοιχα να ανάβει το φωτάκι, ενώ ο φούρνος σταματάει να ζεσταίνει και  τα φαγητά γίνονται νερόβραστα.

Δυστυχώς δεν είχα διαβάσει το νήμα πριν τον ανοίξω και δεν έβγαλα τον θερμοστάτη για να τον δω από κάτω.
Και ο φούρνος είναι της πεθεράς μου, χωρίς να μπορώ να πηγαίνω καθημερινά εκεί.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι:

α.  βγάζω τον θερμοστάτη και τον επιθεωρώ από κάτω για να βρω αλλοιώσεις.  (Αν και όλες οι επαφές είναι στο πίσω μέρος του θερμοστάτη. Το μόνο που  βρίσκεται από κάτω είναι το καλωδιάκι του αισθητήρα). Ή αναφέρεστε σε  λιώσιμο κάποιας άλλης επαφής ?
β. Καθώς το κλικ του θερμοστάτη είναι  "σωστό", αλλά το λαμπάκι δεν "ακολουθεί" ανάλογα, υπάρχει περίπτωση να  είναι κάτι άλλο και όχι ο θερμοστάτης?
γ. Η καμμένη επαφή του ουδετέρου του διακόπτη φούρνου, βρίσκεται πάνω στον θερμοστάτη?

Δηλαδή, σε κάθε περίπτωση με αλλαγή θερμοστάτη είμαστε ΟΚ?

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια!

----------


## Rina

Αγαπητέ Θεόδωρε,έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε ευχαριστώ.Το πρόβλημα είναι όντως στον διακόπτη το πρώτο έλασμα είναι πολύ σηκωμένο δεν κάνει επαφή..θα κοιτάξω να το επαναφέρω στην σωστή θέση,αν δεν μπορέσω θα ψάξω για διακόπτη γιατί το μοντέλο είναι καταργημένο σύμφωνα με έρευνα που έκανα

----------


## hmileon

Ηλία χαίρομαι που βρήκες λύση, με τη βοήθεια του Θεόδωρου.
Εγώ τώρα κατάλαβα ποιός είναι ο διακόπτης(!) και όπως αναφέρεις κι εσύ, λογικά  κι εγώ θέμα στον διακόπτη θα έχω. 
Θα το κοιτάξω το συντομότερο και θα  απαντήσω.

Λογικά μιλάτε για αυτόν τον διακόπτη, σωστά? http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=23775

----------


## Rina

> Ηλία χαίρομαι που βρήκες λύση, με τη βοήθεια του Θεόδωρου.
> Εγώ τώρα κατάλαβα ποιός είναι ο διακόπτης(!) και όπως αναφέρεις κι εσύ, λογικά  κι εγώ θέμα στον διακόπτη θα έχω. 
> Θα το κοιτάξω το συντομότερο και θα  απαντήσω.
> 
> Λογικά μιλάτε για αυτόν τον διακόπτη, σωστά? http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=23775


Καλημέρα,δεν ξερω αν κάνει αυτός γιατί ο δικός μου είναι αυτός -->http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=42007#tabmarka

----------


## pepeo

[QUOTE=Rina;604046]Καλημέρα,δεν ξερω αν κάνει αυτός γιατί ο δικός μου είναι αυτός -->http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=42007#tabmarka[/QUOTο διακοπτησ υπαρχει μαλλον  με το Enr σε καταστηματα ανταλλακτικων π.χ diamantis η στο 2104277700

----------


## hmileon

Ηλία καλησπέρα, δεν εκφράστηκα σωστά, εννοούσα ότι όταν μιλάτε για διακόπτη, εννοείτε αυτό το εξάρτημα (με τις εκάστοτε διαφοροποιήσεις ανά συσκευή και μοντέλο)! Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## hmileon

Καλησπέρα κ καλές γιορτές!

Κατάφερα να κάνω μια "επίσκεψη" ακόμα στον φούρνο της πεθεράς μου για να δω τον διακοπτη.

Τον γύρισα από την ανάποδη και δεν βρήκα κάποια αλλοίωση, όλα ήταν καθαρά και οι επαφές μια χαρά! 

Αναπαρήγαγα το πρόβλημα και είδα ότι μέχρι τους 125 περίπου βαθμούς, ο φούρνος λειτουργεί σωστά, ανάβει το λαμπάκι και συντονίζεται όπως πρέπει με τον περιστροφικό διακόπτη της θερμοκρασίας (δηλαδή αν πέσει κάτω από μια θερμοκρασία, ακούγεται το κλικ από τον θερμοστάτη κ σβήνει το φωτακι και αντίστοιχα όταν ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία, ανάβει το φωτακι).

Όταν όμως φτάσει η θερμοκρασία περί τους 125 βαθμούς, το φωτακι σβυνει μόνο του, ενώ ο θερμοστάτης δεν έχει δώσει εντολή. Κινωντας δε τον διακόπτη θερμοκρασίας δεξιά - αριστερά, ενώ ακούγεται το κλικ του θερμοστάτη, η λυχνία δεν ανάβει κ ο φούρνος δεν ζεσταίνει άλλο)

Τέλος, παρατήρησα ότι όταν ο φούρνος βρίσκεται σε αυτή την κατάσταση και η θερμοκρασία είναι π.χ. 100 βαθμοί, όταν όλα τα μάτια και οι λειτουργίες του φούρνου είναι στο μηδέν, αν στριψω τον διακόπτη θερμοκρασίας πάνω από τους 100 βαθμούς, ανάβει η σχετική λυχνία ένδειξης λειτουργίας, αλλά στη μισή ένταση.

Είναι αυτό μια κανονική λειτουργία του φούρνου ή απόρροια της δυσλειτουργιας? 

Θα εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα αν είχατε κάποια ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει. 

Διαφορετικά θα καλέσω κάποιον τεχνικό, που λογω οικονομικής δυσκολίας της πεθεράς μου τον απέφευγα...

Επίσης θα εκτιμούσα μια πρόταση για το που να απευθυνθώ για τεχνικό, εκτός της BSH, αν υπάρχει κάτι αξιόπιστο και οικονομικότερο.

Περιοχή Κορυδαλλός. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ,
Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους! 
Γιώργος

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλησπέρα κ καλές γιορτές!
> 
> Κατάφερα να κάνω μια "επίσκεψη" ακόμα στον φούρνο της πεθεράς μου για να δω τον διακοπτη.
> 
> Τον γύρισα από την ανάποδη και δεν βρήκα κάποια αλλοίωση, όλα ήταν καθαρά και οι επαφές μια χαρά! 
> 
> Αναπαρήγαγα το πρόβλημα και είδα ότι μέχρι τους 125 περίπου βαθμούς, ο φούρνος λειτουργεί σωστά, ανάβει το λαμπάκι και συντονίζεται όπως πρέπει με τον περιστροφικό διακόπτη της θερμοκρασίας (δηλαδή αν πέσει κάτω από μια θερμοκρασία, ακούγεται το κλικ από τον θερμοστάτη κ σβήνει το φωτακι και αντίστοιχα όταν ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία, ανάβει το φωτακι).
> 
> Όταν όμως φτάσει η θερμοκρασία περί τους 125 βαθμούς, το φωτακι σβυνει μόνο του, ενώ ο θερμοστάτης δεν έχει δώσει εντολή. Κινωντας δε τον διακόπτη θερμοκρασίας δεξιά - αριστερά, ενώ ακούγεται το κλικ του θερμοστάτη, η λυχνία δεν ανάβει κ ο φούρνος δεν ζεσταίνει άλλο)
> ...


Υπάρχει ένα ασφαλιστικό (στην πάνω πλευρά)συνηθως.Δες αυτό.

----------


## GrOnibarD

καποιο θερμικο η ασφαλιστικο υπαρχει που κοβει την λειτουργεια του φουρνου μετα απο λιγο,δοκιμασε να το γεφυρωσεις και δες αν σου κοψει,αν ειναι οντως αυτο αντικατεστησετο με ενα στα ιδια αμπερ.συνηθως βρισκεται στην πισω μερια οπως το κοιτας αριστερα πανω προς την μεση

----------


## pepeo

> καποιο θερμικο η ασφαλιστικο υπαρχει που κοβει την λειτουργεια του φουρνου μετα απο λιγο,δοκιμασε να το γεφυρωσεις και δες αν σου κοψει,αν ειναι οντως αυτο αντικατεστησετο με ενα στα ιδια αμπερ.συνηθως βρισκεται στην πισω μερια οπως το κοιτας αριστερα πανω προς την μεση


τσεκαρε τον ανεμιστηρα -τουρμπινα που κρυωνει τους διακοπτες στο πανω μερος

----------


## hmileon

> Υπάρχει ένα ασφαλιστικό (στην πάνω πλευρά)συνηθως.Δες αυτό.





> καποιο θερμικο η ασφαλιστικο υπαρχει που κοβει την λειτουργεια του φουρνου μετα απο λιγο,δοκιμασε να το γεφυρωσεις και δες αν σου κοψει,αν ειναι οντως αυτο αντικατεστησετο με ενα στα ιδια αμπερ.συνηθως βρισκεται στην πισω μερια οπως το κοιτας αριστερα πανω προς την μεση





> τσεκαρε τον ανεμιστηρα -τουρμπινα που κρυωνει τους διακοπτες στο πανω μερος


Σας ευχαριστώ και τους 3 για τις απαντήσεις σας και συγνώμη για το καθυστερημένο feedback. 

Λοιπόν, τα νέα έχουν ως εξης:

Επειδή αφ'ενος δεν γνωρίζω περί ασφαλιστικών /θερμικών και αφ' ετέρου η πεθερά μου βιαζόταν, κανόνισα να πάει να δει τον φούρνο τεχνικός. 

Εκείνος διαπίστωσε το πρόβλημα που περιγράφω κ επειδή του ανέφερα τη σχετική διερεύνηση και τα θερμικά, μου είπε ότι τα τσέκαρε κ λειτουργούν όλα όπως πρέπει.
Η τουρμπίνα που αναφέρεις Θοδωρή, παίρνει μπρος κανονικά όπως πρέπει, αυτό το είχα διαπιστώσει κι εγώ. 
Μου είπε ότι ο θερμοστάτης μια κλείνει κύκλωμα και μια όχι, οπότε με μια αλλαγή θα λήξει το θέμα. 

Ο θερμοστάτης παραγγέλθηκε και αλλαχτηκε από εμένα (κακώς βέβαια, αλλά η διαφορά κόστους του Ανταλλακτικού ήταν 20€ κ ο τεχνικός μπορούσε να έρθει να τον εγκαταστήσει σε 1 εβδομάδα), αλλά το πρόβλημα παρέμεινε! 

Προς τιμήν του, ξαναήρθε ο άνθρωπος και έλεγξε τον φούρνο διεξοδικά αρκετή ώρα (έτσι μου είπε η πεθερά μου, δεν ήμουν εκεί).

Ξανά έλεγξε τα θερμικά και πάλι τα βρήκε να δουλεύουν σωστά. Ο θερμοστάτης είπε ότι δουλεύει πια μια χαρά κ έχει εγκατασταθεί σωστά, οπότε κατέληξε ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει θέμα με κάποιο καλώδιο. 

Αυτό βέβαια, σημαίνει ασύμφορη επισκευή, καθώς ο φούρνος πρεπει να πάει στην εταιρεία κ εκει να την ξεψαχνισουν... 

Εχει μια λογική το θέμα, αν και είναι περίεργο ένα χαλασμένο καλώδιο να ένα τόσο συνεπές στη βλάβη που δημιουργεί (να μη δουλεύει ο φούρνος πάνω από τους 100-140 βαθμούς!)

Βεβαι, καμμιά φορά με καμμιά σφαλιάρα, μου είχε πει η πεθερά μου ότι έπαιρνε μπρος! 

Τι να πω, μάλλον πάμε για νέο φούρνο. 

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη τελευταία ιδέα. 

Εγώ να πω ότι το πρόβλημα του νήματος (μάλλον) παρουσιάστηκε αφού άλλαξα την αντίσταση της φτερωτής του αέρα και το Καλυμα της, τα οποία είχαν σκουριάσει και πέσει μέσα στο φούρνο.

Είχα ανοίξει βέβαια μόνο από πίσω τον φούρνο και δεν είχα πειράξει κάτι ιδιαίτερο. 
Θυμαμαι ότι η γείωση του φούρνου στο σημείο σύνδεσης του καλωδίου παροχής ήταν εκτός(!) και τη βιδωσα.

Δε βλέπω τι μπορεί να πειραχτηκε. 

Αυτά είναι τα νεότερα. 
Στεναχωρηθηκα που ο κόπος όλος αυτός, δεν κατέληξε επιτυχώς, αλλά δεν έχω άλλες ιδέες και δεν μου είναι εύκολο να ξαναπάω και να ψάχνω ποιό καλώδιο δεν κάνει τη δουλειά του κ μάλιστα υπό τάση! 

Αν πάει κάπου αλλού το μυαλό σας, θα χαρώ να σας ακούσω. 
Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι, είναι η 1η φορά που μπλεκω με φούρνο!

----------


## vasilllis

κάλεσε κάποιον τεχνικό να τον ψάξει καλύτερα.

----------


## pepeo

> κάλεσε κάποιον τεχνικό να τον ψάξει καλύτερα.


εαν δεν ζεσταθει φυσικα να σταματησει απο μονο του τη ωρα που θα ειναι ο τεχνικος εκει δεν προκειτε να βγαλεις ακρη . τα θερμικα ετσι τα δοκιμαζεις. η με αλλο τροπο, θερμομετρα πανω στα ασφαλιστικα  ελεγχος αλλου επιπεδου!!!!!!!! τα θερμικα ειναι 3 νομιζω και πρεπει να υπαρχει και διακοπτης πορτας......ας τσεκαρεις και το ρελε του ρολογιου.

----------


## boyxba

ελεγχος με ενα πιστολι θερμικο  για ανταποκριση στις θερμοκρασιες των θερμικων ασφαλειας...(θερμοστατης φουρνου ) και θερμοστατης  ασφαλειας αν υπαρχει...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ελεγχος με ενα πιστολι θερμικο  για ανταποκριση στις θερμοκρασιες των θερμικων ασφαλειας...(θερμοστατης φουρνου ) και θερμοστατης  ασφαλειας αν υπαρχει...


Οι σφαλιάρες της πεθεράς σου ήταν το καλύτερο γιατρικό και γνωμάτευση , το είπες στον τεχνικό? ένας τεχνικός θα το είχε βρει το πρόβλημα αν ενημερώνατε το συμβάν της σφαλιάρας .
Ο Τεχνικός θα ακολουθούσε άλλον τρόπο τακτικής για να βρει το πρόβλημα (δεν θα ήταν μόνο προσκολλημένος στους θερμοστάτες ασφαλείας ), απλά θα έβλεπε ποια είναι τα πιο απομακρυσμένα σημεία τροφοδοσίας που αφορούν την τροφοδοσία των αντιστάσεων φούρνου (ή περί αυτού κυκλώματος συνολικά / θερμοστάτες / θερμικές ασφάλειες / διακόπτες ) και προχωρώντας σε ολοένα μικρότερες αποστάσεις προς τροφοδοσία αντιστάσεων. (Μέχρι να εντοπιστεί με τις "σφαλιάρες" ποιο είναι το πλησιέστερο σημείο αιτία της διακοπής )

----------

